# Scraping a car



## panama rick (Oct 15, 2014)

Good morning everyone. I need some advice. My 20yo car has finally had enough. Our Italian friends indicate that scraping a car here is not as simple as going to a scrap yard and handing it over. It's a bureaucratic process and can cost up to 500 euro. Also, I cannot drop my insurance in favor of a different car without legally disposing of my first car. In other words, I would have to maintain insurance on both cars.
Has anyone had first (or second) hand knowledge regarding this issue?
Thanks very much.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Are you buying a new car from a dealer? Hand them the car. Usually all the companies have offers that make giving them the car highly profitable. 

If you aren't buying a new car its more of a problem.

Google this

offerte rottamazione auto


----------



## panama rick (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks Nick. I'm buying used. I've encountered some used car dealers who will take my care at no cost, but I need to find a car and a dealer who will do that. Not easy.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I assume you have a mechanic. Tell him you want to part out the car.. Hopefully you'll find somebody willing to take the car for parts. Make it known to your neighbours. 

The only other hope is someone will buy it from you to trade it in on a new car. There are up to 6K of government incentives but usually you need to own the car for a year . Still somebody might take it.


----------



## panama rick (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks Nick, I think I'll throw it on Facebook as a freebie and see what happens.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Not too sure if this information is of any use to you, but when we sold our old car we got a refund on the insurance for it.


----------



## panama rick (Oct 15, 2014)

I think that the key word in your response is "sold". Our Italian friend said we cannot drop our insurance if we still own the car, even if it's inoperable. So I would have to insurance two cars until I am able to transfer owner ship.


----------

